# كيف تكتشف ان شخص يستخدم الوايرلس الخاص بك



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*كيف تكتشف ان شخص يستخدم الوايرلس الخاص بك*​ 
*




*

* يتجه معظمنا إلى استخدام الراوتر اللاسلكي أو خاصية الـ WiFi وذلك من أجل الدخول إلى شبكة الإنترنت، ولكن في الكثير من الأحيان نجد أن سرعة الإنترنت  الخاصة بنا بطيئة للغاية، ويكون السبب غالباً هو وجود شخص ما يدخل على  خدمة الإنترنت الخاصة بك من خلال خاصية الـ WiFi، ومن أجل معرفة هذا الشخص  هناك بعض النصائح التي يجب اتباعها.

 1) تفحص أضواء الراوتر
في كل راوتر توجد مجموعة من  الأضواء التي تدل على وجود خدمة الإنترنت، وإذا أردت اكتشاف استخدام شخص  آخر يستخدم الخدمة الخاصة بك فعليك أن تغلق كل الأجهزة الخاصة بك التي  تستخدم خدمة الإنترنت، وشاهد تلك المجموعة من الأضواء، وإذا وجدت أن تلك  الأضواء تتحرك فتأكد أنه هناك من يستخدم الإنترنت الخاص بك.
     ولكي تبتعد عن المشكلات في البحث عمن يستخدم خدمة الإنترنت الخاصة بك،  فأبسط حل لذلك هو أن تضع كلمة سر خاصة بك من أجل الدخول على خدمة الإنترنت  الخاصة بك.*

* 
2) إستخدم برنامج لكشف سارق الـ WiFi
هناك برنامج عبقري يحمل اسم  "MoocherHunter" والذي يستطيع كشف كل المتسللين والسارقين لخدمة الإنترنت  الخاصة بك، بالإضافة إلى تحديد أماكنهم، ويمكنك من منعهم من استخدام خدمة  الإنترنت الخاصة بك. *

المصدر ​​


----------



## bilseka (27 فبراير 2011)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

معلومات مهمه يا مارسلينو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*مرررسي مارسيلينو للمعلومة 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## انجي حنا (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة 
لأن فعلأ النت مش سريع مع ان الروتر بتاعى لوحدى!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

هل نفس الأمر ينطبق على من يستخدم ال USB الخاصة بالنت
وكيف التعامل معها


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا مارسلينو للموضوع الرائع

ويسيتحق التقييم 

شكرا ليك​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> شكراً على المعلومات القيمة




*ثانكس مرورك يا جميل
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> معلومات مهمه يا مارسلينو
> 
> ميرسي ليك



*ثااااانكس روزى
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مرررسي مارسيلينو للمعلومة
> سلام المسيح ​*




*ثاانكس روزيتا نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

انجي حنا قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة
> لأن فعلأ النت مش سريع مع ان الروتر بتاعى لوحدى!!!!!!!!!!!



*خلى بالك بقى

شكرا مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هل نفس الأمر ينطبق على من يستخدم ال USB الخاصة بالنت
> وكيف التعامل معها



*لا الـ usb مش لاسللكى بالمعنى المفهوم

لانه زى نظام الموبايل اتصالك مع الشركه المُشغله ومحدد لا يمكن اختراقه
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا مارسلينو للموضوع الرائع
> 
> ويسيتحق التقييم
> 
> شكرا ليك​



*ثااااانكس تاسونى نورتى

شكرا على التقييم يا قمر
*​


----------

